# Xp Pro Share: "Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type



## patarchy

*Xp Pro Share: "Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type*

HI:

I get the following error when I try to access a share file:

Logon Failure: The user has not been gratned the requested logon type at this computer.

I have follow all the intructions post in http://www.techsupportforum.com/computer/topic/59740-1.html

I think that the problem come from the user right assigment because in the 
"Deny access to this computer from network" the value is: "Guest"
"Deny logon locally" the value is: "Guest"

I don't have the SUPPORT_388945a0 user (as I have in the other computer of my workgroup)

When I try to add this user (SUPPORT_388945a0), it says that "name not found"

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## patarchy

I find the solution to my problem on a Google forum http://groups.google.com/group/micr...t+this+computer&rnum=2&hl=en#155f7450823c8d83 

I hope that will help somebody with the same problem

I quote the answer:
_______________________________________________________________
"The problem and the solution are on the XP Home computer that can't be
accessed. Run XP's Network Setup Wizard on that computer -- that's
sometimes all that's needed. If that doesn't fix the problem:

1. Download and install the Windows 2003 Server Resource Kit Tools
from http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 .

2. Click Start | All Programs | Windows Resource Kit Tools | Command
Shell.

3. Type these lines at the command prompt. The second and third
commands are case-sensitive, so type them exactly as shown. Note the
"+r" in the second one and the "-r" in the third one:

net user guest /active:yes
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
-- 
Best Wishes,
Steve Winograd, MS-MVP (Windows Networking)

Please post any reply as a follow-up message in the news group
for everyone to see. I'm sorry, but I don't answer questions
addressed directly to me in E-mail or news groups.

Microsoft Most Valuable Professional Program
http://mvp.support.microsoft.com "


----------



## LordLiverpool

*Fixed it!*

I had this problem when trying to see a Windows XP machine from a Windows 2000 machine. This in itself was an advance achieved after installing NetBIOS on the XP machine - before I just got a more general "is not accessible" message. The solution was to restore Simple File Sharing, which I'd previously removed as part of my fiddling. When I did that, I immediately got access to the shares on the XP machine. Yippee! I've had this problem for months.


----------

